# [SOLVED] Unable to open attached mail items in Outlook 2003



## e_e_l (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi. I'm new to this forum and hope I'm doing this right. 

Anyway, I'm trying to help someone who's using Outlook 2003. He's running XP SP2. In Outlook, he can open .pdf and .doc attachments. However, when he double-clicks on attached mail items (.msg Outlook attachments), nothing happens. It's like it doesn't even register that he clicked on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## e_e_l (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Unable to open attached mail items in Outlook 2003*

After much searching I think I've found some answers on this. Several tech forums state that removing Google Desktop Search will fix this problem. I hope this information helps anyone else who stumbles on this problem. Here are a couple of links that show this information. Thanks anyway everyone. 

http://blogs.chron.com/helpline/archives/2008/01/unable_to_open.html


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071227030918AAFubrc


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Unable to open attached mail items in Outlook 2003*

Thank you for the information


----------

